# Advice on how to become a better candidate for the U.S Marshals Service



## red27 (Sep 1, 2018)

Hello, everyone. I’ll start of by introducing myself and the position I am in currently in. I won’t make this too long, so bear with me. Thanks to everyone who reads.

I am currently a junior in the University of Illinois at Chicago. I should be graduating before 2020. I am obsessed and driven to get into law enforcement, specifically the U.S Marshals service. This is my dream. It’s all I really think about now a days as I’m getting closer to graduating. From what I know about the Marshals is that they are extremely competitive as any other federal agency. They also don’t hire too often, depending on funding and retirement of deputies. From what I’ve read there are roughly around 4,000 deputies in all districts combined, hence why it’s so competitive. A lot of forums online say it’s nearly impossible to become a Deputy Marshal, especially if you are not a military vet. A lot of people also recommend having a lot of experience before even applying, perhaps as a police officer, or any type investigation work.  I would love to be in the fugitive task force, but that’s just me dreaming, I know its not easy to do, not many people get to do that. I would not mind at all doing court work for however long it takes, or transporting prisoners. I just really love the idea of being a Marshal whether it is fugitive work or not.

I personally know a deputy Marshal who used to be my baseball coach. I’ve talked to him briefly a year ago and he basically told me to continue doing well in school, and that he’ll help me get involved with USMS internship for undergrads. I haven’t spoken with him in a while, although I’ve tried to. I realize he's probably busy, so I figured I have to start getting involved on my own. I didn’t have enough time to ask him all the questions I wanted, so I was hoping anybody here could at least give me some advice.

What would you recommend for becoming a better candidate? Do you think military service is a must? This might sound impulsive, but I would join the military if it meant it would drastically increase my chances of getting hired. I’ve thought about joining prior to college, so it’s always been an option of mine.

Secondly, do you recommend becoming a police officer first? Or other jobs such as TSA? A distant uncle of mine who is a police commander in Wisconsin told me if I wanted a Fed job, I should start with something like TSA, even if its unrelated to police work it at least puts me in the federal work system.

I have a 3.5 GPA so far. I am going to begin looking into internships for the Marshal service here at my university. I figured this would be my best chance to get into the program and hopefully make a good impression and just become somewhat familiar with the type of work. Overall, any advice for a 21 year old who is absolutely willing to do anything to become a Deputy Marshal? Thanks so much for any responses.


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 1, 2018)

Might want t check some LEO forums....Officer.com forum is good and has some up to date threads on USMS.


----------



## Centermass (Sep 1, 2018)

red27 said:


> I personally know a deputy Marshal who used to be my baseball coach.



Is this him???


----------



## red27 (Sep 2, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Might want t check some LEO forums....Officer.com forum is good and has some up to date threads on USMS.


Will do, thanks!



Centermass said:


> Is this him???
> 
> View attachment 23945


-_-, no haha.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 4, 2018)

It is very competitive.  You need to qualify at the GL-7 level and be more qualified that the thousands of people who apply whenever there is an open announcement.  Maintaining that GPA and an internship is a start.  Military service coupled with several years of LE experience is even better when tied in with a degree and an internship.  Any GS/GL job will also help but you need to have a minimum of one year as a 7 and exceed the requirements listed in the job announcement.


----------



## ZoneOne (Sep 4, 2018)

My thoughts - If you're not willing or unable to go the Military route, go local/state LE. You also may find that you're extremely happy doing that. My friend who's a USMS was a prior Fed Agent w/ me and we are both prior military. His academy class was full of people just like him. 

Getting a fed job to get another fed job is DEFINITELY not necessary. Where it helps is if you're working in a position with a higher grade, for example GS-9 and you get hired by USMS as a GS-7... they will step you out as a GS-7 step 5 (example only) to make you salary commensurate with your previous position, assuming it was continuous federal employment.


----------



## red27 (Sep 4, 2018)

RustyShackleford said:


> It is very competitive.  You need to qualify at the GL-7 level and be more qualified that the thousands of people who apply whenever there is an open announcement.  Maintaining that GPA and an internship is a start.  Military service coupled with several years of LE experience is even better when tied in with a degree and an internship.  Any GS/GL job will also help but you need to have a minimum of one year as a 7 and exceed the requirements listed in the job announcement.


Thanks for the response. Will definitely consider military in these coming years.



ZoneOne said:


> My thoughts - If you're not willing or unable to go the Military route, go local/state LE. You also may find that you're extremely happy doing that. My friend who's a USMS was a prior Fed Agent w/ me and we are both prior military. His academy class was full of people just like him.
> 
> Getting a fed job to get another fed job is DEFINITELY not necessary. Where it helps is if you're working in a position with a higher grade, for example GS-9 and you get hired by USMS as a GS-7... they will step you out as a GS-7 step 5 (example only) to make you salary commensurate with your previous position, assuming it was continuous federal employment.


Appreciate your advice. Not sure which route I'll end up taking, will be thinking about that.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 6, 2018)

ZoneOne said:


> My thoughts - If you're not willing or unable to go the Military route, go local/state LE. You also may find that you're extremely happy doing that. My friend who's a USMS was a prior Fed Agent w/ me and we are both prior military. His academy class was full of people just like him.
> 
> Getting a fed job to get another fed job is DEFINITELY not necessary. Where it helps is if you're working in a position with a higher grade, for example GS-9 and you get hired by USMS as a GS-7... they will step you out as a GS-7 step 5 (example only) to make you salary commensurate with your previous position, assuming it was continuous federal employment.



My advice is based on experience.  Unless things change with the USMS transitioning to excepted service schedule B, it will be and currently is pretty damn hard for candidates to make the most qualified list without vets pref and LEO time, unless they are in a GS or GL position that qualifies them at the next lower level and gives them first hand experience in certain aspects of the job.  Gone are the days of guys getting hired with just mil, LE, or college.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 6, 2018)

Military experience is definitely helpful and highly recommended.  If you decide to take the civilian route...getting into local law enforcement is a must.  It may take years for you to be hired by the USMS, if ever.  I've known quite a few DUSM's that came thru the ranks having both military and civilian law enforcement and having earned a Bachelor's degree to boot.  If I may make another suggestion...The career field that you want to apply for is the 'Criminal Investigator Career Field 1811.' This career field can be found practically in all federal agencies.  My advice would be to apply to other agencies regardless of your specific desire to join the USMS.  as the old saying goes: never put all your eggs into one basket. Not knowing what the future may have instore for you...you could possibly lateral transfer to the USMS as many 1811's have done and continue to do.  The Intern program is an excellent way to network and get know how a particular agency works.  Back to local law enforcement for a moment.  Many local law enforcement agencies work very closely with federal law enforcement via task forces.  Task forces offer the same experiences as the knock knock goes...find a local agency willing to hire you that participates in a USMS task forces and you may find an inside track to federal employment. Good Luck, patience and have a plan. $.02


----------



## red27 (Sep 8, 2018)

Gunpowder said:


> Military experience is definitely helpful and highly recommended.  If you decide to take the civilian route...getting into local law enforcement is a must.  It may take years for you to be hired by the USMS, if ever.  I've known quite a few DUSM's that came thru the ranks having both military and civilian law enforcement and having earned a Bachelor's degree to boot.  If I may make another suggestion...The career field that you want to apply for is the 'Criminal Investigator Career Field 1811.' This career field can be found practically in all federal agencies.  My advice would be to apply to other agencies regardless of your specific desire to join the USMS.  as the old saying goes: never put all your eggs into one basket. Not knowing what the future may have instore for you...you could possibly lateral transfer to the USMS as many 1811's have done and continue to do.  The Intern program is an excellent way to network and get know how a particular agency works.  Back to local law enforcement for a moment.  Many local law enforcement agencies work very closely with federal law enforcement via task forces.  Task forces offer the same experiences as the knock knock goes...find a local agency willing to hire you that participates in a USMS task forces and you may find an inside track to federal employment. Good Luck, patience and have a plan. $.02


Lots of good advice here, I will be looking into other agencies as well. Best bet for me is just start building as much experience as I can and hopefully transfer to different positions over time. Much appreciated, will definitely take everything here into consideration.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 8, 2018)

RustyShackleford said:


> My advice is based on experience.  Unless things change with the USMS transitioning to excepted service schedule B, it will be and currently is pretty damn hard for candidates to make the most qualified list without vets pref and LEO time, unless they are in a GS or GL position that qualifies them at the next lower level and gives them first hand experience in certain aspects of the job.  Gone are the days of guys getting hired with just mil, LE, or college.


Word of god


----------



## Kraut783 (Sep 16, 2018)

Just wanted to add....USMS might not have any job announcements when you are ready to pursue it....look for other 6c covered LEO positions that are hiring at the time (CBP, Immigration officer...etc), gets your foot in the door and stops the 37 age clock....plus, gives you some experience.


----------



## policemedic (Sep 16, 2018)

The age clock is a bitch.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 18, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Just wanted to add....USMS might not have any job announcements when you are ready to pursue it....look for other 6c covered LEO positions that are hiring at the time (CBP, Immigration officer...etc), gets your foot in the door and stops the 37 age clock....plus, gives you some experience.



This. I always wanted to be a Conservation Officer. For four years they had no openings in my home state. When the finally announced six openings statewide they had a bachelorette degree requirement,  which at the time they would not waive in leiu of military service. One thing they would waive that piece of paper for is having previously completed the state's run police academy, read as current or former state police officer.  While not an apple to apple comparison, given the current competitive hiring process for Federal LEO jobs, as a non-vet this will benefit you tremendously.


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 24, 2018)

Cast a wide net with the 1811 series jobs.  Look for interns or coops if available, even if unpaid.  The rare times an open announcement at GS7 for any agency will result in the agency hiring a known entity, so getting your name out there through internship or simply a meet and greet with an ASAC or recruiter will give you a leg up.  Large agencies are your best bet to get in the door at entry level (HSI, ATF, FBI)  and lateral over to the agency you want later on in your career.  I know the USMS had two lateral announcements since 2016.  Im not sure what you think a day to day Deputy does, but find that out so you know what you are in for.  Working the cell block and court is a big part of the job.


----------



## Gunpowder (Sep 25, 2018)

Olive Drab said:


> Cast a wide net with the 1811 series jobs.  Look for interns or coops if available, even if unpaid.  The rare times an open announcement at GS7 for any agency will result in the agency hiring a known entity, so getting your name out there through internship or simply a meet and greet with an ASAC or recruiter will give you a leg up.  Large agencies are your best bet to get in the door at entry level (HSI, ATF, FBI)  and lateral over to the agency you want later on in your career.  I know the USMS had two lateral announcements since 2016.  Im not sure what you think a day to day Deputy does, but find that out so you know what you are in for.  Working the cell block and court is a big part of the job.



DITTO!   No b.s. in this post...


----------



## ZoneOne (Oct 1, 2018)

When I made my 1811 position, the background investigator asked which other fed agencies I applied to... my answer was, "all of them. "


----------



## qss6387 (Nov 23, 2019)

I am waiting to apply to the USMS. I have a friend that is the Marshal recruiter in my area and he’s given me a well rounded run down of how things move along. 

I have 4 years in the Marine Corps and a Bachelors. He suggested I complete a Masters of Criminal Justice as I await to start the process. He said it may help with hiring, but will definitely help with promotion later on.

There is a college in my town that offers online MCJ and MBA programs.

Any advice/thoughts on pursuing a Masters while I await to apply?


----------



## Kaldak (Nov 23, 2019)

If he's a recruiter, I'd probably do as he recommends. Take the classes and get your MCJ.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 23, 2019)

qss6387 said:


> I am waiting to apply to the USMS. I have a friend that is the Marshal recruiter in my area and he’s given me a well rounded run down of how things move along.
> 
> I have 4 years in the Marine Corps and a Bachelors. He suggested I complete a Masters of Criminal Justice as I await to start the process. He said it may help with hiring, but will definitely help with promotion later on.
> 
> ...




Word:



RustyShackleford said:


> *My advice is based on experience.*  Unless things change with the USMS transitioning to excepted service schedule B, it will be and currently is pretty damn hard for candidates to make the most qualified list without vets pref and LEO time, unless they are in a GS or GL position that qualifies them at the next lower level and gives them first hand experience in certain aspects of the job.  *Gone are the days of guys getting hired with just mil, LE, or college.*



In other words, anything you can get to give you a leg-up.


----------



## Arf (Nov 24, 2019)

red27 said:


> Or other jobs such as TSA? A distant uncle of mine who is a police commander in Wisconsin told me if I wanted a Fed job, I should start with something like TSA,




My ex girlfriend is TSA. I met a lot of people through her that jumped into TSA with the same idea as what your uncle suggested.

The nicest way I can put this is that I think you would be really unhappy with the job and the people if you decide to be TSA for a little while.


----------



## policemedic (Nov 24, 2019)

TSA is not law enforcement, aside from the FAMS and one or two other billets. I can’t speak for the USMS but my agency (and most others I know) wouldn’t give LE credit for TSA experience.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 24, 2019)

Do some type of local law enforcement...actual law enforcement experience will also help you for USMS, just doesn't stop the clock. But, be aware...you might have fun and decide to stay local...that's where the action is anyway.  You go feds and you won't be any type of first responder.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 25, 2019)

qss6387 said:


> I am waiting to apply to the USMS. I have a friend that is the Marshal recruiter in my area and he’s given me a well rounded run down of how things move along.
> 
> I have 4 years in the Marine Corps and a Bachelors. He suggested I complete a Masters of Criminal Justice as I await to start the process. He said it may help with hiring, but will definitely help with promotion later on.
> 
> ...



A Masters will help. A Masters, with LE experience will help more.


----------



## Gunpowder (Nov 25, 2019)

In addition you might look into the Intern Program that the USMS offers.  One of our sub offices currently has a prior Marine who is attending college at this time as an intern.  I know of several interns who were able to get employment with both federal and or state and local law enforcement.   I may also add that you should apply with other federal agencies in the career field of your choosing.  For example, the career field series 1811 has the same definition and requirements regardless of which agency you apply.   Criminal Investigation Series 1811  Good luck and be prepared for an extended waiting period as the employment process normally moves quite slowly.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Nov 26, 2019)

In addition to what Gunpowder said, look at detention enforcement officer and admin jobs within the USMS. Both get your foot In the door and can open new ones in the hiring process.


----------

